# Top Ten Favorite Consoles and Favorite Game on each.



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2013)

Decided to add a twist... 

My list...

01. PS2 - Devil May Cry 3
02. PS1 - Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
03. Nintendo DS - Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
04. Gameboy/Gameboy Color - Pokemon Gold and Silver
05. Dreamcast - Sonic Adventure 2 
06. PS3 - Bayonetta
07. Sega Genesis - Sonic The Hedgehog 
08. SNES - Super Metroid
09. Nintendo 3DS - Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds 
10. PSP - God of War: Chains of Olympus


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 25, 2013)

1. PS3 - Mass Effect 2
2. PS2 - Metal Gear Solid 3
3. Xbox - Halo: Combat Evolved
4. N64 - Star Fox 64
5. PS1 - Spyro: Year of the Dragon
6. Genesis - Aladdin
7. Gameboy - Pokemon Yellow
8. 360 - Mass Effect 2
9. Gamecube - Resident Evil 4
10. PS4 - TBD


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Listing from least to greatest

10.) PS2 - Amplitude (look it up)
9.) Gameboy Advanced - Sonic Advanced
8.) N64 - Paper Mario
7.) SNES - Super Mario World
6.) PC (does... does that count?) - Left 4 Dead 2
5.) 3DS - Mighty Switch Force 2
4.) SEGA Genesis - Sonic the Hedgehog 3 and Knuckles
3.) PS3 - Tekken Tag Tournament 2
2.) Dreamcast - Sonic Adventure 2
1.) Gamecube - Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes does PC count?

1. PS3 - Metal Gear Solid 4 

2. Xbox 360 - Halo 4

3. PC - Outlast

4. Game Cube - Super Smash Brothers Melee

5. N64 - Super Smash Brothers

6. PS1 - Metal Gear Solid 1

7. PS2 - Timesplitters 

8. Gameboy - Pokemon Silver

9. Gameboy Advance - Golden Sun

10. Xbox - Halo 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2013)

SNES - Yoshi's Island
PC - Elder Scrolls: Redguard
Xbox - Morrowind
360 - Dark Souls
PS2 - Dark Cloud
3DS - Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> 1. PS3 - Mass Effect 2



If we don't stick to exclusives what's the point?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

PS2 - MGS 3
PS1 - Vagrant Story
Super Fami - Seiken Densetsu 3
Gamecube - Wind Waker


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> If we don't stick to exclusives what's the point?



To know what your favorite game is on every console? Mass Effect 2 is on 2 consoles out of like 50, it's hardly Lemmings.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> To know what your favorite game is on every console? Mass Effect 2 is on 2 consoles out of like 50, it's hardly Lemmings.



This^

I mean, the title doesn't say "and favorite _exclusive_ on each" and the OP had non-exclusives on their list.

I suppose that could be an entirely different thread.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 27, 2013)

In the order I played them since ordering by favorites is too hard:

Game Boy - Super Mario Bros./Pokemon Silver
GBA - Pokemon Emerald
DS - Kirby Canvas Curse/Super Mario 64 DS
Game Cube - Super Mario Sunshine/Baten Kaitos 
PSP - Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
PC - Skyrim
3DS - Pokemon X/Y
PS3 - Diablo III


----------



## 115 (Dec 27, 2013)

No particular order;

Xbox 360: Halo 3
Xbox: Fable: The Lost Chapters
PS1: Metal Gear Solid
PS2: Shadow Of The Colossus 
PS3: The Last Of Us
Nintendo 64: TLOZ: Ocarina Of Time
Nintendo Gamecube: TLOZ: Wind Waker
Nintendo Wii: TLOZ: Twilight Princess
SNES: Super Mario World
Nintendo 3DS: Pokemon Y


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 28, 2013)

1. SNES: Chrono Trigger
2. PS1: Final Fantasy VII
3. PS3: Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch
4. N64: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
5. Gamecube: The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
6. 3DS: Pok?mon Y
7. Wii: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
8. GBA: Pok?mon Fire Red
9. NES: Kirby's Adventure
10. PS2: Kingdom Hearts II

I threw this list together on the fly, so it's not very well thought-out.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 28, 2013)

I have never owned any other than Nintendo consoles so my opinion on this top-10 list is little biased because I don't have much experience with Playstation consoles and games.

Wait, so PC counts?

01. PC - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
02. Gameboy Color - Pokemon Red/Blue
03. NES - Super Mario Bros. 3
04. Nintendo Wii - Super Mario Galaxy 2
05. Playstation 3 - Red Dead Redemption
06. Gamecube - Super Smash Bros. Melee
07. Nintendo 3DS - The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between World
08. Xbox 360 - Red Dead Redemption
09. Nintendo 64 - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
10. Playstation - Tomb Raider


----------

